

 how can I improve my personal site? - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/

======
sahillavingia
This was the old version which I recently changed:
<http://sahillavingia.com/old/>

------
Mz
My opinion: White text on a dark background is really jarring and hard on the
eyes.

